# Paw Paw Conservation Club 3D Archery



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thought I had already posted but I couldn't find the thread. We are open!

Started July 5, Sundays, 8am-1pm. 

Open to the public. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Here is the website if you want more info. 

https://www.pawpawconservationclub.com/

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

Just wanted to bump this. Went there last year, haven't went this year but will. Great course for a great price. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

My crew will be there running the range this Sunday. Come out and say hi!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hey guys, we're at the club today. Come out and shoot, today and next Sunday are the last days for this season. Good luck if you are out hunting today!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

